# ESSEX/HERTS LUNCH CRUISE 28TH APRIL



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

LAMP'S YOUR ESSEX REP INVITES YOU TO JOIN HIM FOR A LUNCHTIME CRUISE ON SATURDAY 28
TH APRIL.

Ok guys and girls time to polish up your TT's and go for a little cruise and a nice lunch at the end of it  ! After an exhaustive search and numerous plates of food (I like to be thorough  ) I have found a nice venue in the the village of Danbury in Essex,nice mixture of the M11,A12 and some nice country roads to enjoy  .

The location is, The Bell Bar and Bistro
128,Main Road,
Danbury,Essex
CM3 4DT

thebelldanbury.co.uk

Let me know who's up for it and we can then tie up the meeting point to start the cruise and get things motoring 

Lamps or Captain Slow to Mark


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd be up for it but again I'm working, 06:00-13:00 so I'll come from work and meet you all later on


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes mr slow I'm up for this :lol: please don't forget there is a hose pipe ban though [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm up for this. Always pass that pub going into Danbury. Where is the proposed starting point for the start of the cruise before the meal? If poss plan a route maybe to pick up a convoy en route or something? 
Or maybe do the cruise after the meal, take a blast up to Headingham Castle especially if the weather is bright and sunny, line the cars up with some super duper photo taking with the castle in the background.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Boooo I'm working that day but have an awesome time. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Paul

Add me to the list see you then !

Gareth


----------



## WalshieTT (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah reckon i will be up for this!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Come on folks who else is up for a nice drive out and a meal? Like the idea of the castle visit Dotti,think that would be a very good blast! Times and meeting point(s) to be confirmed once we get the final numbers,I can then book us in at the pub for food :lol: .

So come on who else is up for it?

Lamps


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok everyone, I am proposing we all meet up on the 28th April at 1.30pm in the side road next to our usual monthly meet, MIZU, in Brentwood (Junc 28 off M25) and set off from there in convoy. We will cruise first to the castle Dotti suggested and then eat afterwards at the Bell Danbury. So far we have,
Dotti
Bung
Gareth50
ChanTT
Mark + Mrs Mark
Walshie
Lamps & Mrs Lamps

Please confirm you are available so I can book the table for around 4pm. Ps bring your cameras for photos folks 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in for definite, looking forward to it


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes me and lauren will be there. Car has no more mods [smiley=bigcry.gif] due to cam belt change few weeks ago, and is with a mechanic due to me changing me brakes and couldn't get the rear piston back as well as a oil leak! So by the 28 new brakes what means late braking lol


----------



## Carlm90 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a new member but I'm up for this  would be a good first meet. Anyone describe the meeting point again, I'll just look for the sea of TTs.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Carlm90 said:


> I'm a new member but I'm up for this  would be a good first meet. Anyone describe the meeting point again, I'll just look for the sea of TTs.


Welcome, Be good to see a new face, where abouts do you live?

Edit:

Just seen your from Essex, if your coming from like Chelmsford way, come along the a12 as if your heading to lakeside lol turn off at the m25 turn off but take the first left and ul see a petrol station and MIZU next to it


----------



## Carlm90 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be coming from Romford so I'll try and work it out from there


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Carlm90, it will be nice to see another face, the meeting point is Junc 28 off the M25 Brentwood turn off and look out for the MIZU noodle bar just off the the roundabout. We are meeting next to that at 1.30pm and setting off from there.

Hope to see you then

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Need to try and wash my car this week before Saturday, but won't stop raining, some drought :lol:


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Need to try and wash my car this week before Saturday, but won't stop raining, some drought :lol:


You know this! Mine is now a gray/black colour , just hope it's dry for Saturday!


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I won't be making it tomorrow due to car is still at the garage sorry everyone! Have good day though and it don't rain!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> I won't be making it tomorrow due to car is still at the garage sorry everyone! Have good day though and it don't rain!


Aww that's a shame 

Right well I managed to quickly wash my car today, emphasise on the quickly lol I finish work at 1pm tomorrow, and I'll cash up like the speed of light and should hopefully get to u all at 1.30 maybe 1.35 but I'll definatly be there so wait for me  but I will have to leave u all about 5ish


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Right only I could get lost between Shenfield n Brentwood (( aint got a clue where I am lol so just gonna try n head home. I'm so stupid lol


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well what happened to everyone! i got to MIZU at 1.30pm and left at 2.10pm and didn't see anyone else who said they were coming along! Guess the rain must have put everyone off!

Maybe better luck next time :?

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I got lost, I went through Brentwood instead of going along the a12 n I ended up in ongar then in Harold wood, just couldn't find my way to the m25 n it got to 2pm n I thought no one would be there so then I tried to find my way home n got home at 3 lol  so gutted.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

HI Lamps I was going to come along originally when you suggested lunchtime cruise but it ended up being a later than expected start and I needed to go off to work sat eve.

Hope to come to next dinner night at Mizu or whereever it is.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul I did text you to say I wouldnt be there!


----------

